# [Wed 23rd Apr 2014] People’s Question Time on Cycling: Wednesday 23 April @ Grand... (Brixton)



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 19, 2014)

Chuka will be chairing a People’s Question Time event on cycling on *Wednesday 23 April at 7pm at The Grand Union Bar in Acre Lane. *This event is an opportunity for local residents to raise concerns directly with those responsible for issues such as cycling safety, infrastructure and support.

Representatives from Lambeth Council and Transport for London have been invited to speak at the event, and the Cycling Commissioner Andrew Gilligan, the Metropolitan Police Cycle Taskforce Safety lead, and a representative of Lambeth cyclists, have all agreed to speak on the panel.

*This People’s Question Time is open to all and there is no need to RSVP.* Chuka’s People’s Question Time events are designed as an opportunity for local residents to raise any concerns they have about a particular issue, in this case cycling.


----------

